# Von wem kommt der Kot ?



## Redlisch (17. Aug. 2009)

Hiho,

ich finde jeden morgen auf meiner Teichbaustelle diesen Köttel:

 

es ist immer nur einer und noch frisch, vorgestern auf einem Stahlträger, heute auf einen Bankiraibohle.

Zur Auswahl stehen: Ratte, Igel, Marder, Siebenschläfer.

Mehr Tiere fallen mir jetzt nach der Größe nicht dazu ein.

Axel


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Von wem kommt der Kot ?*

Hi,

Ratte würde ich ausschließen. Siebenschläfer eigentlich auch. Beide zu klein. Und Marder kenne ich "unordentlicher" und größer.

Am ehesten passt die Größe auf den Igel. Obwohl das meistens dunkelgrün bis schwarz glänzend ist. Aber weiß man, was der Knabe grad gefressen hat?


----------



## Redlisch (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Von wem kommt der Kot ?*

Hiho,

was mich wundert ist das es immer nur ein einziger ist.

Marder macht eher einen haufen und ist, sage ich mal, verschmierter.

Ratte macht auch mehr als nur einen.

Igel habe ich zumindest ab und an im Garten gesehen, wohnt wohl in einem Totholzhaufen in meinem Wäldchen.

Siebenschläfen sind zwar in der Gegend anzutreffen, habe bisher aber noch nicht beim "Geschäfft" gesehen.

Fällt sonst noch ein Tier ein, welches wohl in der Morgendämmerung unterwegs ist ?

Axel


----------



## MichaelHX (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Von wem kommt der Kot ?*

Hallo,

ich würde sagen das ist Igelkot. Denn habe ich auch fast
jeden Morgen im Garten.

Die Igel gehen nachts an das Katzenfutter das wir für unsere
Katzen rausgestellt haben.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## orcanet (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Von wem kommt der Kot ?*

Hallo,

ich tippe auch auf Igel - unsere machen auch immer so Würstchen .... gerne an den unmöglichsten Stellen, z.Bsp. mitten auf dem Uferdamm - wollte wohl ne Runde schwimmen der Gute 
LG
Barbara


----------



## Casybay (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Von wem kommt der Kot ?*

Ja, ich würde auch auf Igel tippen, die haben diese schwarzen Würste bei mir im Garten auch hinterlassen.
LG
Carmen


----------



## karsten. (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Von wem kommt der Kot ?*

definitiv Igel 



 



mfG


----------



## Redlisch (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Von wem kommt der Kot ?*

Alles klar, dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

Danke an allen die sich beteiligt haben !

Axel


----------

